# M & J rimless reviews ?



## Aquaman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi folks. Long time no post. Not sure anyone is still out there but I’ll try anyways. 


Looking for a rimless and saw M & J. Are the tanks trustworthy? Any of you have long term reviews ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Did the aquarium have a brand name?


----------



## khansadi (Oct 3, 2019)

Aquaman111 said:


> Hi folks. Long time no post. Not sure anyone is still out there but I'll try anyways.
> 
> Looking for a rimless and saw M & J. Are the tanks trustworthy? Any of you have long term reviews ?
> 
> ...


I took a look at those. Personally I liked the sepora crystal at big Al's if you are looking for rimless.
I have one ADA, that's really nice. Bought one 25 gallon Chinese brand all in one rimless from elsmare and Kenedy fish store only $120.
Nice build quality and have a good plastic base for even weight distribution. Not ultra low iron though..


----------



## Aquaman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

khansadi said:


> I took a look at those. Personally I liked the sepora crystal at big Al's if you are looking for rimless.
> I have one ADA, that's really nice. Bought one 25 gallon Chinese brand all in one rimless from elsmare and Kenedy fish store only $120.
> Nice build quality and have a good plastic base for even weight distribution. Not ultra low iron though..


Thanks! Not really picky about the low iron etc. I just don't wanna a 80 gallon tank busting open on me. I called NAFB and their prices seem reasonable and I trust them. I read one review on google about m and J and they guy said the glass wAs flexing once the tank was filled. So I wanted some people on here to chime in. Sadly, not many left...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

